# Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe nun schon das halbe Forum durchgelesen und finde immer wieder verschiedenste Angaben und Meinungen. Und da ich mir bald ein eigenes Sifi bauen möchte habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Erstmal verstehe ich nicht recht, wieso so so viele Sifi so oft gereinigt werden müssen / die Reinigungsintervalle so so klein sind. Wenn sich ein Film auf das Sieb setzt ist mir das schon klar aber von Algenresten ?? Normalerweise müsste der Sifi doch selbstreinigend sein, wenn es einen Schmutzkammer oder Ablass gibt und das Wasser gleichmäßig auf das Sieb plätschert. Nach meinem Verständniss sollte das einlaufende Wasser die Algenreste immer weiter richtung Schmutzkammer/Auslass pressen.
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass einige der Siebe einfach zu groß sind, das Wasser zu weit "vorn" durchfließt und so der Algenmist nicht bis ans Ende des Siebes angelangt, wo dann die Schmutzkammer/Auslass ist. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das der Fall ist oder welches Problem sonst besteht?

Dann lese ich immer wieder von verschiedenen Maschenweiten "my". Manch einer schwört auf 150my einer auf 250my und wieder ein anderer auf 400my. Es wäre suppertoll, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mit den Einzelnen my-"Stärken" näher bringen würdet. Positive Erfahrungen wie auch negative Erfahrungen.
*Bitte nur*, wenn ihr auch Erfahrungen habt ... bitte nicht einfach eine "Stärke" ausschließen nur weil sie euch nicht passt. Ich möchte reale Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo,
zu den Intervallen:
Ich denke man sollte zwischen der Reinigung des Siebs und dem Entfernen ausgesiebten Materials unterscheiden.
Wenn du auch Spaltsiebe in deine Betrachtung mit einbeziehst, dann ist es z.B. im Fall Compactsieve so, dass es keine Schmutzkammer gibt - das Zeug wird nach Unten geschoben und wird halt händisch entfernt. (kann man täglich machen oder auch alle 2-3 Tage, dauert aber nur wenige Sekunbden)
Das Reinigen mittels Bürste um den Biofilm zu entfernen, sollte nicht so häufig sein  (bei meinem Spaltsieb mit 200 my sind es alle 6-8 Wochen oder noch länger)
Ich sehe eine Schmutzkammer als nicht notwendig an, weil es mir egal ist, ob ich den Dreck vom Sieb nehm oder aus einer Rinne raushole - den Flow im Filter beeinrächtigt das "Siebgut" bei meiner Anlage jedenfalls nicht.

Zu den my-Stärken:
Anders als bei den Filtermatten bedeutet ein wachsener my-Wert eine Vergrößerung der Maschen zueinander - das Sieb wird grober.
In der Praxis haben sich 150, 200 und 250 bewährt, wobei ich 150 als zu eng und reinigungsanfällig einschätze.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*



> den Flow im Filter beeinrächtigt das "Siebgut" bei meiner Anlage jedenfalls nicht.



Es geht mir um die Reinigungsintervalle des "Siebgutes" so manch einer muss das jeden Tag machen. Andere nur alle 1-2 Wochen. Dafür muss es ja einen Grund geben. Wenn das Siebgut auf dem Sieb bleibt, so muss man doch eigentlich öffter säubern, als wenn es in eine "Rinne" läuft.

Natürlich muss man beides sauber machen. doch in der "Rinne" kann es sich länger sammeln. Es macht der Rinne nichts und kann irgendwann mal gesäubert werden. Doch auf dem Sieb behindert es den laufenden Betrieb nach einiger Zeit oder nicht?

Je länger die nötigen Reinigungen, desto besser finde ich. Das mit dem Biofilm alle 6-8 Wochen ist doch ein sehr langer reinigungsintervall das würde mir gefallen. Doch für das Siebgut bedarf es sicher einer kürzeren. 

Mit einem Splatsieb kenn ich mich nicht aus. Das interessiert mich insofern auch weniger weil es einfach immoment zu teuer für mich ist. Deswegen der "normale" Siebfilter.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

*gnihihi* 

das ist unser ,,Siebfilter".. hab gerade nen Versuch laufen....     ist 20 DEN, was das in mµ ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## Teichmen (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

ohhhh wo ist der Oberkörper


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Ich seh das so - wenn ich am Teich bin, dann hab ich die 30 Sekunden Zeit zum Schmodderentfernen - einen Teich 1-2 Wochen unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen ist auch nicht gut, oder?
Das Wasser läuft ja nicht gleichmässig über dein ganzes Sieb sondern wird immer versuchen am Anfang durchzulaufen - wenn dies durch Biofilm etc. nicht mehr so ist, dann werden auch die tieferen Regionen durchströmt - man baut das Sieb normalerweise auch leicht schräg, damit der Schmodder nach Unten transportiert wird.
Ich denke wenn man von Reinigungsintervallen von 2-3 Tagen ausgeht, dann ist eine Rinne nicht nötig - beim CS weiss ich, dass sie nicht nötig ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*



> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass einige der Siebe einfach zu groß sind, das Wasser zu weit "vorn" durchfließt und so der Algenmist nicht bis ans Ende des Siebes angelangt,



Überlegen wir  mal, da wo das Wasser durch das Sieb fliest, entsteht der Biofilm ,auf diesem wachsen (bei mir) nach 4-5 Tagen Algen ,das heist an dieser Stelle verstopft das Sieb , dadurch fliest das Wasser etwas tiefer und drückt den angesammelten Dreck vor sich her.
Also kann deine These vom zu großen Sieb nicht zutreffen.


Anfangs must du das Sieb öfter reinigen ,nach dem die meisten Schwebeteilchen raus sind wird es weniger ,bei mir alle 2-3 Tage (200my Sieb im Bypass und einem 4400er Flow) Sieb raus nehmen mit Waser abspritzen und wieder reinstecken (Dauer ca.1-2 Minuten) ,die reinigungs intervalle kann ich je nach Jahreszeit auf  8 bis 10 Tagen ziehen dann läuft das Sieb über ,aber das ganze nicht von Dreck her ,sondern ausschliesslich vom Biofilm ausgehent.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Wow so viel Teilnahme. Ein Traum vielen Dank im an dieser Stelle schon einmal

Susanne sehr interessant  Wie reinigst du denn das "Teil" ?

Christoph den haben die Fische schon vernascht *gg*

Nori wie schräg man das Sieb setzt muss ich dann mal austesten, wenn es soweit ist. Ich versteh schon *grübel*

Patrick das ist ja auch interessant. Die Algen wachsen noch oder "gerade" auf dem Biofilms des Siebes??? Uiii man lernt nie aus ok das habe ich auch noch nie im Forum gelesen. Wenn man keine Erfahrungen hat wie ich, dann sind solche Infos natürlich Gold wert. Genau darum geht es mir ja auch. Ich kann nur teilweise mitreden, da ich ja noch keine Erfahrungen habe mit einem Sifi. Nur meinen Verstand kann ich begrenzt einsetzen....



> die reinigungs intervalle kann ich je nach Jahreszeit auf  8 bis 10 Tagen ziehen


Meinst du hier wirklich das *DU* die intervalle ziehen kannst oder das sie sich automatisch durch die Jahreszeit selber strecken ? Ich denk eher das sie sich durch die Jahreszeit verlängern nicht ? Wie kann man es denn selber beeinflussen wenn man immer von der selben Verschmutzung ausgeht ?


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo lonely

Das ist halt so wenn man (Ich) zu Faul ist, sich 10 minuten mit dem Biofilm auseinander zusetzen,die ALgen kommen ja erst nach 4-5Tagen ,also reinige ich das Sieb vorher und habe so viel weniger Arbeit mit dem Sieb :smoki

Im Frühjahr habe ich die 30Watt UVC mit an, da kommt noch etwas Algenschmoder dazu ,darum in dieser Jahreszeit kürzere Intervalle.

Fauler Strick ,ich weis, aber ich kann mit Leben

Hier mal die Ausbeute der letzten 24 Stunden bei 1,5m Sichttiefe dort schwimmen diese KOI gerade.

                                       


Gruss Patrick


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

*Hand reich Patrick* 

Aber ich denke bei mir ist es eher das Gewissen, was mich dazu antreibt lange Reinigungsintervalle zu wollen. Denn wie ich mich kenne, würde ich dem Sifi nicht über den Weg trauen und alle paar Stunden in den Sifi gugen um ein gutes Gewissen zu haben. Doch wenn ich im Vorhinein den Sifi möglichst anständig baue für längere Wartungsfreie Intervalle und dann noch die Erfahrung habe, dass das Sieb auch mal zwei drei Tage ohne mich auskommen würde, dann wäre ich schon echt ein ganzes Stück erleichtert. 

Ok durch die UVC ziehst  oder verlängerst du selbst die Intervalle nun verstehe ich 

Ps: Hast du den Bau deines Sifi zufällig online dokumentiert ? Sieht sehr robust und dicht aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

 zusammen,

ich werde demnächst auch mal hoffentlich zeit für einen Trommelfilterselbstbau finden. Dann am liebsten mit einem 60er mµ Sieb. Mein momentaner Siebfilter aus 3 Schichten gespanntem Wäschenetz lässt mir noch zu viel durch, die nachgeschalteten Matten ständig zu reinigen geht mir auf den Keks. Trotzdem muss ich den Biofilm morgens und abends vom Netz befreien (mit dem Breitstrahl vom Gartenschlauch)

Da ich auch noch eine gepumpte Variante habe, werden die Schwebeteilchen natürlich schön zerkleinert ...

Das mit der Damenstrumpfhose habe ich auch getestet und eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht - das Material dehnt sich einfach zu stark aus und lässt sehr viele Kleinteile durch.

Mit einem Sifi, Sprifi, Sipo hatte i ch auch schon geliebäugelt. Habe jdoch von starken Reinigungsproblemen gelesen da die Matsche ja in der Tonne verbleibt wo der Sifi hängt und ständig das 200mµ Netz zusetzt - dieses zieht ein ständiges einschalten der Reinigungspumpe mit sich und bei den steigenden Stromkosten finde ich das nicht so toll.

Das man einen Trommelfilter im Schwerkraftbetrieb schon für um die 250 € selber bauen kann hat uns ja germanlobo schon mal gezeigt. Ich brauche allerdings nur eine kleinere Variante die in meine erste 203 L Tonne passt. Mal sehn, wird sicher ein großes KG Rohr als Trommel. Ich suche derzeit noch eine gute Motorantriebsvariante ... mal sehn.

Bei guten Spaltsiebfiltern muss natürlich nicht so oft gereinigt werden da es eben ein anderes Prinzip der Abscheidung ist, jedoch würde ich bei diesen trotzdem eine Tonne Feinfilterschaum hinterher schalten.


----------



## willi1954 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*



Teichmen schrieb:


> ohhhh wo ist der Oberkörper



den sieht man bei dem trüben Wasser nicht ...hrhr


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

@ lonely

die Strumpfhose werf ich nachher weg.. hab schon füt 1 Euro 2 neue gekauft, für so wenig Geld stell ich mich nicht hin und mach die sauber, soll aber auf links gedreht mit dem SChlauch klappen


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Wahnsinn Lucy79. Und die Form hat die Strumphose von den sich dort sammelnden Algenresten ??


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

ja.. die hab ich gestern abend probehalber mal an ne 3000l Pumpe gehängt, bis gerade ... die ist ganz schön heftig voll mit Algen, richtig eklig- glitschig...  

habe nun ne XXL Strumpfhose ;-) an die 8000l Pumpe gehängt.. mal schaun...


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

(...  wenn der Wasserdruck weg ist fällt die wieder zusammen, aber es sind doch ganz shcpn Algen drin hängengeblieben)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

hier kam gerade die Frage nach dem Link zum Trommlerbau von germanlobo:

hier

und hier der Link zum Bau. 

ich bin gerade erst am absoluten Anfang. Ich werde mir mal demnächst ein schönes 200er und 300er KG Rohr ansehen und dieses evtl. als Trommelkörper nutzen.

@ Lucy, wenn Du einen Dachrinnenschutz (diese gelochte Plastik) kaufst und sie zu einem Rohr formst, kannst Du den Strumpf wunderbar darauf ziehen und sehr gut mit dem Schlauch saubermachen. Die günstigsten Strümpfe gibt es übrigens bei Aldi.

Aber wie gesagt, ich versuchte es mit 2 stk übereinander und die kleinen Schwebeteilchen gehen dennnoch durch.


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Das nenne ich Siebfilter gibs in verschiedenen Größen und funktioniert super ich reinige meinen im Sommer einmal die Woche und im Winter sporadisch einmal im Monat.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sipo-Siebfil...I&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=207807704591273058
Hier zurzeit bei Ebay zur Versteigerung.
Kennt ihr die Fuktionsweise wenn ja dann is ja alles klar sonst fragen.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

ist ja auch nur ein versuch und zumindest einiges bleibt ja hängen.. haben nen Screenmatic- Aufsatz der muss aber noch vernünftig eingestellt werden


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hi,



lonely schrieb:


> Ps: Hast du den Bau deines Sifi zufällig online dokumentiert ? Sieht sehr robust und dicht aus.



Hier

und

Hier

oder selbst mal inne Eigenbau Ecke suchen................... 

Bebilderte Bauten gibbet zu hauf!


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo Susanne 

Da freu ich mich aber, das du regelmäßig die Hosen voll hast 



@ Lonely
Nein, eine Doku habe ich keine,aber ich könnte ein paar Bilder nachreichen,ist eigentlich die einfachste Version einen Vorfilter zu bauen,ohne Kammern,  praktisch alles Sieb.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Ja das wäre echt suppi Patrick 

Danke euch alles


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Lucy79 las smich teil haben will auch lachen


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

lonely


musst Du die Seiten vorher gucken


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

hihi ok


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo 
auf Wunsch einzelner , nun mein Siebfilter in Bilder.....

Benödigt wird ; eine Box 60 x40 Bauhaus, V2a Sieb 200my (Sprick), PE Streifen (Reste aus Filterbau), Flansch 110mm ( Koigarten Müller) ,Filterbürste (Filterkammer) ,Pumpe 4400er (Heisner)
Werkzeug :Stichsäge ,Heisluftfön mit Spezial Heft und Schweissdüse,Accuschrauber ,8er Bohrer,,event.Heftpflaster.

Natürlich könnte man den Wasserstrahl Fächern und so die Standzeiten verlängern doch eigentlich baue ich ja schon an einem Trommler und an einem BBF

Bild 1 Heute Morgen                                                
 

Bild 2 Heute Abend
                      

Bild 3
 zeigt den Rahmen aus PE an den Ecken passent zusammen geschweißt,bevor man die langen PE Stücker absägt sollte man diese so in die Box drücken und zwar so wie sie später eingebaut werden (sonst sind sie gebogen natürlich zu kurz) ,dann anzeichnen und absägen
 


Bild 4
 zeigt die Rückseite und wie das Sieb mit dem Heißluftfön und der Heftdüse eingeschmolzen wurde.
"Tipp" Wenn man den Rahmen vor dem aufschmelzen des Siebes in Form bringt, bleibt die Bogenform im Rahmen ,wenn das Sieb befestigt ist.
 


Bild 5 
zeigt wo das Wasser wieder rausläuft ,mit dem Schrauber und dem 8er Bohrer ein Loch in die Box bohren und den mit dem Flansch vorher angezeichneten Kreis aussägen (von der Aussenseite geht es besser zu Sägen) die Bürste verringert das Plättschern um einige Db,abgedichtet ist der Flansch mit einem Stück Teichfolie
 

Bild 5
Hier sieht man von der Rückseite aus, wo sich der Biofilm nach ca.48std.aufgebaut hat
 


Bild 6
zeigt das reinigen des Siebes (kann man auch nach einer Woche machen ,dauert dann nur viel länge:evil
 


Bild 7 Alles wieder sauber und das ganze wieder von vorne, das Sieb wird übrigens durch den Schlauch herrunter gedrückt
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

 Patrik,

hast Du schon einen Fred für deinen Eigenbautrommler reingestellt ? Link ?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo Ralf 
Ja das hab ich, immer wenn ich in der Werkstatt, an dem Teil vorbei laufe juckt es mich in den Fingern , doch kaum nehm ich die Trommel in die Hand, klingelt das SCHE..S Handy, Einsatz und wie immer steht irgend wo ein Ofen oder Brotschneidemaschine oder gleich eine ganze Bäckerei .

Was soll es ,ich werde in der Wirtschaftskrise , nicht über zuviel Arbeit jammern

Etwas weíter wie auf den Fotos im Beitrag, bin ich schon ,ich hab vor kurzem eine Schmutzrinne aus 160 Kg gebastelt,meine Edelstahllagerwelle  hat etwas Lieferzeit gehabt ,die hat ein Freund nach Feierabend in der Firma gedreht.

Ich werde weiter bauen und auch weiter berichten ,versprochen
Gruss Patrick

Link.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34933


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

hihi...   ich habe ja gerade den ,,Strumphosen- Versuch"  am Laufen...

Erkenntnis bisher:

teurere Strumpfhose mit 20 DEN holt ganz gut was raus...

billige Strumpfhose mit 20 DEN ist sehr ungleichmässig gewebt, daher teilweise grosse ,,Löcher" drin...   sammelt Algen etc.. eher im verstärkten Fussteil

gerade Versuch 3 gestartet mit einer 40 DEN Strumpfhose....  

das ist das Ergebnis von Versuch 2 nach 18 Stunden an einer 8000l/h Pumpe ( der grosse Dreckklumpen ist ca. faustgross)


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Wow Susanne das ist ja allerhand 

Einen Siebfilter hast du nicht oder? Weißt du wie viel my die Strumpfhosen ungefähr haben ? So könnte ich vergleiche zu einem Siebfilter anstellen (nicht das eine Strumpfhose einen Siebfilter ersetzen könnte) aber ich finde die Thematik interessant.


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

wir haben gerade nen Screenmatic- Aufsatz bekommen, der muss aber noch anders eingebaut werden....

hmm.. genau weiss ichs nicht, ich würde sagen, die mit 20 DEN hat so 300 my....  wenn ich das so vergleiche


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Ohhh ich hätte geschätzt, die Strumpfhosen wären viel viel feiner gewebt....


----------



## Lurchi77 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Wow, das ist ne Menge. Ich habe aktuell ne DEN 20 Strumpfhose aus dem DM am Start. Die wirkt auch recht grob und setzt sich zwar am Rand gut zu, aber selbst nach einigen Tagen hat die nur einen Bruchteil dessen rausgeholt. was da oben auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Das mag auch an dem Vlies liegen, das ich im Filter eingebaut habe.

Wo bekommt man denn solche DEN 40 Strumpfhosen günstig?!


----------



## Klausile (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hi Leute,

ich habe die letzten Jahre, wenn mir das Wasser zu trübe war, eine 90 DEN Strumfhose über den Rücklauf gepackt, die musste ich am Anfang 2 mal täglich wechseln, nach wenigen Tagen dann nur noch 1x - und nach ca. 8-10 Tagen griff die "Klarwassergarantie"
Als Vorfilter habe ich übrigens einen Spaltsiebfilter mit 200 µ.

Dieses Jahr ist es allerdings fast unheimlich - Weder Schwebealgen noch sonst irgend ein Dreck trüben mir die Sicht auf meine Fischis.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

@ Lurchi77

die Eigenmarken sind günstig, von Rewe oder Globus oder Edeka z. B.  oder Aldi hat glaub ich auch welche...


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

...für ne 90 den muss ich eher zu den Grossen wie Globus, die gibts hier nicht


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hallo Ralf 
du wolltest doch eine kleinere Trommel, die hat Lobo auch zur verfügung.

kuggst du hier......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N4oMgzo7DE

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

heut morgen war die Strumpfhose abgesunken... sang- und klanglos abgetaucht..  

mal schaun was da später so drin hängt.. ich hab den Klumpen von gestern mal ,,seziert" sind sehr viele Reste vom __ Hornblatt drin....    hmm... irgendwie Paradox... einerseits will man davon recht viel um die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu kriegen, andererseits scheinen die viel Dreck zu machen.... was ja wieder Nährstoffe produziert ....


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Ein Teufelskreislauf Susanne


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Danke Patrick , ich frag ihn gleich mal nach der Bauanleitung


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Eine kleine Frage am Rande... wann ist eine Filtermedienauflage sinvoll?

Habe ja 3 Tonnen. Und wenn ich flüssig bin mit folgenden Medien:

-eine als Vortex/Filtersieb
-eine mit Filtermatten
-eine mit Helx schwimmend

Eine Filtermedienauflage ist doch nur dazu da, das Filtermedium vor dem Verschlammen zu schützen oder? Also in meinem Fall nur für die Tonne mit den Filtermatten sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Nori (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Dies Auflage trennt quasi die Schlamm-Abteilung ab und verhindert auch noch, dass beim Schmodderablassen deine __ Hel-X-Körper mit ausgespült werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

 lonely,

bitte in jeder Tonne eine Filtermedienauflage einebauen - am besten gleich Lichtstegplatten und einen ordentlich großen Ablass. Ich habe 60er Topfuntersetzer benutzt, diese mit nem 10er Bohrer gelocht - bringt leider nicht den Erfolg wie die Lichtstegplatten. Auch meine Ablasshähne 1/2 Zoll die zu den Regentonnen gehören sind viel zu klein und verstopfen schnell. Umbau ist bereits in Planung. Am Tonnenboden habe ich Estrichbeton eingebracht damit der Schmodder in Richtung Ablass rutscht.


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Danke für den wertvollen Tipp Pflanzenfreund!

Man das ist ja echt ganz schön aufwändig alles. Ich dacht mir so Teich und so ma nebenbei...aber ist nicht wenn mans ordentlich haben will  Schon ein kleines am Anfang noch Zweitintensives Hobby.

Lässt man den Modder mit Wasser ab ? Sicher ohne wenn die Tonnen leer sind oder?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Hey Lonely
in de Palz sahche mer ,ähhfach mol s herrn euschalte


Warum solltest du nicht das Wasser benutzen um denn Schmodder abzulassen ,selbst wenn du die Tonne leeren wolltest ,einfach den Schmutzablass aufmachen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

Na ganz einfach weil ich mir nicht wirklich gut vorstellen kann, das der Dreck dann wirklich von allen Ecken und Kanten rausläuft....

Aber nu bin ich ja wieder 1 Stück erfahrener.

Wenn man weiß, wie es geht ist alles einfach und plausibel.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siebfilter-Verstopfung-My*

[OT]





> Wenn man weiß, wie es geht ist alles einfach und plausibel.



Also ich finde beim Teich ist das umgekehrt ,den je mehr man darüber Weis um so komplizierter wir die Sache, ich meine damit ,das man sich am Anfang gar kein Kopf macht wie ,was zusammen hängt
(übrigens ist das ,mit dem Hirn einschalten ,in der Pfalz nichts negatives und eigentlich ganz lieb gemeint)[/OT]



> das der Dreck dann wirklich von allen Ecken und Kanten rausläuft....



Deshalb Rate ich ja auch immer dazu einem 75er Zugschieber als Schmutzablass zu benutzen ,wenn du den aufmachst zieht der ganz schön den Dreck raus.
Gruss Patrick


----------

